# How do I get massive arms/forearms?



## ICanBench50 (Jun 11, 2017)

I have put on plenty more size on my back, shoulders, and some chest, but my arms seem to have limited growth. I know they are a small muscle group, but their should be something to really help me out. And what pisses me off even more is my damn forearms. They are small as a 10 year olds and so even with big arms I'll look like shit because my forearms sucks! 

For arms ive done lots of bicep curls, preacher curls, dropsets, supersets, etc. Suprisenly I have good triceps but my biceps are what the problem is. For forearms I've done reverse grip bb curls, 30sec db holds.... This shits pissing me off man


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 11, 2017)

Also I've been eating about 3k cal a day and I've been gaining 2-3 pounds each week so that can't be the problem?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2017)

hit arms twice/week, switch shit up too. overhand barbell curls work the forearms great


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 12, 2017)

Heavy ass farmer walks. Stop wearing straps on back day if u do.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 12, 2017)

You can thank me later. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JHiKDa4ip_Q


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 12, 2017)

Masturbation. Make sure that you alternate arms.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 12, 2017)

**** em up simple as that like any other muscle group. But also FOOD...eat more than 3kcal a day imo. Train for hypertrophy....controlled reps and contractions with good form, force blood into the muscles...change the weights and volumes used...always go heavy but also do lighter weights...also steroids they help too


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 12, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> also steroids they help too



Lol
10 char


----------



## stonetag (Jun 12, 2017)

Heavy barbell curls, food, gear.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 12, 2017)

I will do arms twice a week.
Seems to do the trick.. the ladies love my arms and my third leg


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2017)

saltylifter said:


> I will do arms twice a week.
> Seems to do the trick.. the ladies love my arms and my third leg



I work my third leg at least 5 times a week and it hasn't grown. What's your secret?


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 12, 2017)

I would do do farmerwalks but my gym doesn't have that equipment on barbell and not enough room to walk around. I hit my arms 2x a week and 3x if you count the compounds on back and shoulder day. I do a routine called PHAT which has 1 strength day and 2 hypertrophy day... **** man my arms have grown a bit but I don't have that "thickness" that I see body builders have. From the side they look decent but from the middle view they are not good. and I jack off 3-4 times a day but only use my right hand, changing would be difficult. 

For curls would going in a slower motion help like taking 1min just to complete a set? I need big arms man it's making me go crazy. And I should probably not do roids yet as I'm only 18 so my test is still high. 
Would drinking more water help? 
and I'm already struggling getting 3k cal a day and thought gaining more than 2-3 pounds a week would be excessive? ****


----------



## Cwary (Jun 12, 2017)

saltylifter said:


> I will do arms twice a week.
> Seems to do the trick.. the ladies love my arms and my third leg



Holy sh!t, a 3rd leg? How much can you squat? Lol.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 12, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I would do do farmerwalks but my gym doesn't have that equipment on barbell and not enough room to walk around. I hit my arms 2x a week and 3x if you count the compounds on back and shoulder day. I do a routine called PHAT which has 1 strength day and 2 hypertrophy day... **** man my arms have grown a bit but I don't have that "thickness" that I see body builders have. From the side they look decent but from the middle view they are not good. and I jack off 3-4 times a day but only use my right hand, changing would be difficult.
> 
> For curls would going in a slower motion help like taking 1min just to complete a set? I need big arms man it's making me go crazy. And I should probably not do roids yet as I'm only 18 so my test is still high.
> Would drinking more water help?
> and I'm already struggling getting 3k cal a day and thought gaining more than 2-3 pounds a week would be excessive? ****



Moving the weight slowly provides greater time under tension.  I don't know the general consensus here, but I regularly employ increased time under tension in my training routines.  For example, a few days ago I did several sets of front squats and back squats at a "normal" pace, then hit leg presses for 3x12 with 6-8 second reps.  
If you don't do any supersets, I'd advise throwing those in the mix, too.  Do a drop set for each exercise on the last sets of your superset and your muscles should be on fire.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 12, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Moving the weight slowly provides greater time under tension.  I don't know the general consensus here, but I regularly employ increased time under tension in my training routines.  For example, a few days ago I did several sets of front squats and back squats at a "normal" pace, then hit leg presses for 3x12 with 6-8 second reps.
> If you don't do any supersets, I'd advise throwing those in the mix, too.  Do a drop set for each exercise on the last sets of your superset and your muscles should be on fire.



Should I supsetset biceps with triceps or superset just with another exercise of the same exercise?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 12, 2017)

Start hammering hammer curls. High reps and lows reps. On the heavy sets don't be afraid to use some momentum to get the weight moving a little but squeeze that contraction at the top. 

And for the farmer walks grabs the heaviest dbs the gym has and walk in a circle if u don't have the room like u said. You're making excuses. Get it done


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 12, 2017)

ecksrated said:


> start hammering hammer curls. High reps and lows reps. On the heavy sets don't be afraid to use some momentum to get the weight moving a little but squeeze that contraction at the top.
> 
> And for the farmer walks grabs the heaviest dbs the gym has and walk in a circle if u don't have the room like u said. You're making excuses. Get it done



ok **** kkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 12, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Should I supsetset biceps with triceps or superset just with another exercise of the same exercise?



That's depends on you and your training routines.  If you're training bi's and tri's together, you might want to superset those.  If you're training other agonist/antagonist groups (e.g., chest and back), pair those.  If you're focused on body parts, you could pair pair different types of movements, such as a press and a fly for chest.
Experiment and enjoy.   
Best of luck.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm surprised nobody said spinach... worked for popeye!


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Jun 12, 2017)

Just hold 2 big dumbbells. Squeeze the handles. Maybe do calf raises at the same time.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 12, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I have put on plenty more size on my back, shoulders, and some chest, but my arms seem to have limited growth. I know they are a small muscle group, but their should be something to really help me out. And what pisses me off even more is my damn forearms. They are small as a 10 year olds and so even with big arms I'll look like shit because my forearms sucks!
> 
> For arms ive done lots of bicep curls, preacher curls, dropsets, supersets, etc. Suprisenly I have good triceps but my biceps are what the problem is. For forearms I've done reverse grip bb curls, 30sec db holds.... This shits pissing me off man



I feel you man i have that tall thin build and forearms have always looked small on me. I've worked on them a lot but over the years but what finally made them respond with visible size and vascularity was 2x a week spending 20-30 minutes a session just burning them out with every forearm exercise i could think of to the point where it's hard to turn a steering wheel afterwards. 
The old adage is grip type stuff for forearms but i did have some success with just prolonged wrist curls and wrist roller sessions. Low rest lots of burn, let them recover then hit them again over and over. It hurts but it works. Weak points are tricky.. Trial and error and lots of pain is the only way to success, but it will happen.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 12, 2017)

Just keep training and eating. Stay consistent, and stay motivated. Your arms will grow with the rest of you. Your 18 just keep going and GROWING.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you all for the advice I'll take it in mind. I'll try to incorporate farmer walks, hammer, and wrist curls, thanks.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2017)

and spinach yo


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 12, 2017)

**** that I don't eat vegetables that shits gay


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 12, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> **** that I don't eat vegetables that shits gay



You might fit in here yet 50.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2017)

Mind muscle connection. I couldn't get my arms to grow until I figured that out. Throwing around a bunch of weight with bad form won't help either. Too much forearm/delts involved in the lift and you will never get the bis to grow like they should.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Jun 14, 2017)

Maintenance Man said:


> Mind muscle connection. I couldn't get my arms to grow until I figured that out. Throwing around a bunch of weight with bad form won't help either. Too much forearm/delts involved in the lift and you will never get the bis to grow like they should.



How the **** do I tell my mind to let my biceps grow?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2017)

Spanking the monkey


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 16, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> How the **** do I tell my mind to let my biceps grow?



LOL that's not what I meant. Being in tune with how you flex your muscles and the concentration needed to "feel" it. If you do 4 sets of heavy weight curls at 10 reps each, you should feel your bis being filled with blood. Pumped up. Odds are if you dont, you aren't recruiting the bis enuf and using more forearm and delt. I could only get this by squeezing at the top and keeping a load on the bis continually. After a few months of that, the "feel" for getting my bis to grow was there. Everyone has a weak spot until it isn't anymore.


----------



## rburdge84 (Jul 12, 2017)

Just hit them 2-3 days a week. Each day change the style you hit them. Heavy one day, hypertrophy one day with drop sets and controlled movements and then do high reps one day for blood flow


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 12, 2017)

Maintenance Man said:


> LOL that's not what I meant. Being in tune with how you flex your muscles and the concentration needed to "feel" it. If you do 4 sets of heavy weight curls at 10 reps each, you should feel your bis being filled with blood. Pumped up. Odds are if you dont, you aren't recruiting the bis enuf and using more forearm and delt. I could only get this by squeezing at the top and keeping a load on the bis continually. After a few months of that, the "feel" for getting my bis to grow was there. Everyone has a weak spot until it isn't anymore.


I'm a believer in mental visualization.  Between sets, copying the movement with no weight and really thinking about what parts of the muscles are going to be used.  Imagining the muscle action, and trying to "feel" the muscles.  It seems to help me focus during the movement.  I know what to tense and where to feel it, I hit a hard contraction and feel the muscles. Seems to especially help with the back, etc, where you can't really see what's going on.

Oh, and devil magic.
Lots of devil magic.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 12, 2017)

Heavy back, heavy chest.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 12, 2017)

Heavy farmer walks, don't use straps for anything, also tie a piece of rope about 3' long to a dowel on one end and a 10lb weight on the other. Twist and twist till your arms are on fire. A lot of it has to do with genetics too.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 14, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> How the **** do I tell my mind to let my biceps grow?



Same way you don't do bicep curls in the squat racks/cages.. You stop being a mozzarella ball and improve the technicalities behind your lifting, make sure the muscles are in a state of contraction at all costs during sets, et voila.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2017)

Mind muscle connection takes years to figure out


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> How the **** do I tell my mind to let my biceps grow?



Every time you do curls (which should be every day) 

You yell at them on each rep

I COMMAND YOU TO GROW!!!!


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Mind muscle connection takes years to figure out


Bundy can flex each ab individually.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 15, 2017)

*Straight barbell curls ​ and drop back to training them 1x per week 10 sets of 5........*


----------

